# My Molly is freaking out



## sstrand (Dec 24, 2006)

I have 2 male mollys and 2 female mollys in a 10 gal tank. Water is fine-tested ideal. I have one dalmation male who is swimming really fast around the tank and flipping out of the water. He is under a rock thing now swimming really fast back and forth-like he is rocking from side to side. He is not eating and it looks like he can't lift his head up. He was trying to eat yesterday but could not get his head up. Today he just gave up trying to eat. He looks stressed out and it looks painful. Anyway, I can't find any information on what is wrong with him or even where to begin to look. Help me. I love all of my fish and I don't want any one of them to suffer. I want to try to save my molly!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

hmmm maybe alot of stress, does he have like any diseases? maybe he cant eat cuz columnaris shut his mouth closed. thats wht hppnd to my gupps bfre. tell me more about his surrounding, anything new, and w/e. well i hope it gets better good luck


----------



## sstrand (Dec 24, 2006)

Yea, I think that is it. I looked it up. I will get antibiotic tomorrow. I hope it is not too late. Poor baby. I hope my other fish will be okay. And thank you so much!!!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

please don't medicate a tank before checking water parmaters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH) You'll need to know the exact results of each of those before you can know if its safe enough to medicate. ANY ammonia and/or nitrite and a nitrate over 60 can cause the medication to have an adverse effect, and could quickly wipe out your whole tank.
If you post your water params, we will be more than happy to help you.


----------



## KishFeeper (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey iv had livebearers for AGEs so i think i no your problem 2 m and 2 f? right well your males are harrassing your females to much get 2 more Females and you should be good or get rid of 1 male.


----------



## sstrand (Dec 24, 2006)

*Molly is better*

I took water to local run fish store and they gave me some medicine to put in the tank. Long story short, all fish are well and I did not loose one fish!!!!!! Thank you for all of your help!


----------

